# Red sky in morning



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

For those of you who slept in this morning.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That's beautiful. Ever get the feeling that if you painted some of these sunsets/sunrises the way they look people would think you had embellished them?


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

activescrape said:


> That's beautiful. Ever get the feeling that if you painted some of these sunsets/sunrises the way they look people would think you had embellished them?


So true!!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

cool pics!!!!!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is a beautiful picture. It sure was windy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome capture dave.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Nope not imbellished at all. But I swear not 10 minute's later the sky was very grey and overcast. 
Cause I got the wife up to come see it and by the time she got there ,it was over and she was wondering what the fuss was about.

Dave


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice colors. Hope the saying, "red sky in the morning, sailor take warning" doesn't hold true for today.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I missed it too, Dave. Oh, I was up alright, just hemmed up in the control room at work!  Wish I could have seen that one. Nice shots.
Mike


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the new desktop background! Great shot of a fleeting moment.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow what a beauty Dave, Ya know what they say Red Sails of the morning sailors take warning. But that was just plain awesome !!! Man I like your yard , flippin awesome ..


----------



## fisherking78 (Dec 18, 2005)

Digital does not adequately capture what film photography can.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

yup Dave has a nice back yard 
that lucky dawg


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Love those morning colors, Dave.


----------

